

Latvia resists US call to extradite 'virus maker' - Fortaymedia
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23546186

======
venomsnake
_In a message posted to the website of Latvia 's Foreign Ministry, minister
Edgars Rinkevics said Latvian law guaranteed that people who broke the law
suffered only "proportionate punishment"._

 _Mr Rinkevics said the US sought a jail term for Mr Calovskis that exceeded
60 years._

 _" In my view, such a penalty is disproportionate to the amount, and so far
no-one has been able to conclusively dispel my fears that it might be
otherwise," he said._

Sanity and a spine from a politician ... now that is surprising. And
refreshing. Also with US max sentences gone berserk it could be seen as a
human rights issue.

~~~
velik_m
It's nice to see US way too long max sentences backfire a bit.

